# kenko mc4 1.4 vs kenko pro 1.4 vs sigma 1.4



## Imagination_landB (Oct 6, 2013)

Hey everyone! 
I am wondering if any of you have tried both of these teleconverters and sees noticeable difference in image quality , faster autofocus etc. Because I already have the mc4 and wonder if I should upgrade to the pro one ( I am (would be) using it with sigma 120-300 os on a 6d for sports) or if the sigma one is better than these 2 and should buy this one instead. I wouldn't really use it for nighttime sports since f4 is pretty slow and would even need to stop lower to get better IQ..
Thank you!


----------



## candc (Oct 7, 2013)

i have been on the fence about buying that lens, i would be using it with the tc alot. i have looked at the test shots on tdp. it looks to be sharper than the older (non sports) model until you put a tc on it and then it looks worse? maybe that is some kind of fluke but that is what is holding me back. maybe you could take it to a store that stocks canon, sigma, and kenko tc's. i am sure they would let you take some test shots and let us know what you find out?


----------



## Imagination_landB (Oct 7, 2013)

candc said:


> i have been on the fence about buying that lens, i would be using it with the tc alot. i have looked at the test shots on tdp. it looks to be sharper than the older (non sports) model until you put a tc on it and then it looks worse? maybe that is some kind of fluke but that is what is holding me back. maybe you could take it to a store that stocks canon, sigma, and kenko tc's. i am sure they would let you take some test shots and let us know what you find out?


Pretty hard to find a store with these 3 here (Montreal) in fact without asking them to order from the manufacturer(kenko)


----------



## candc (Oct 8, 2013)

I have read everything I can find on the web about that lens. From what I understand the af is very fast with the sigma tc's IQ with the sigma 1.4 good, 2.0 not so much. I have also read that the older model worked really well with the canon extenders but the new one has problems, at least with the 2.0iii.

How do you like it so far?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 8, 2013)

Kenko and Tamron are both excellent, and are the same basic lenses. Sigma does not have a good reputation, maybe they will up the quality at some point.


----------

